
PS4 hack: PS4 3.55 OFW unsigned code execution PoC released (webkit exploit) - loppers92
https://github.com/Fire30/PS4-3.55-Code-Execution-PoC
======
anonbanker
Very nice. Hopefully we'll see more of these soon. I'd love to convert a PS4
to a linux machine.

------
kyriakos
This is good progress but unless a kernel exploit is also found there won't be
much that you can do using this one alone. Either way congratulations to the
"hacker" behind this.

~~~
scandinavian
Why "hacker" in quotes?

~~~
fileoffset
Probably because it was just a webkit exploit :)

